# RM&N 2-6-0 Mogul #18



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

What happens when you are gifted a beat up old LGB 2018 that's seen better days?


Why, you repaint it, replace the traction tires and drive gears, buy a new Congdon smokestack, and then weather the crap out of it!









http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/133/1/4/marvelous_mogul_by_sampug394-d4znav0.jpgMarvelous Mogul


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

(Continuing the above post since it's been acting strange...)

Currently the biggest locomotive on the fledgeling Rio Moya & Northern railroad of Castle Rock, CO, #18, a lovely product of the Cooke Locomotive works, (LGB 2018) has had a new lease on life given to her through my ownership. ALL of the paint and weathering besides the original green cab is 100% drybrush work done by yours truly, and as such, along with my weathered freight rolling stock, she fits right into the outside environment on the garden railroad.


As the pride of the roster, #18 has been photographed quite often by the railroad's management:

Mogul in Motion

Silhouette 

Bridge 


On a side note, the bridge it sits upon in the third photo is the recently rebuilt span over the Rio Moya river, now the only bridge left on the line as the span further up the dry creek has been replaced with a sizable steel drain pipe that works much better than the original trestle. The remaining bridge, sitting upon two retaining wall blocks, is stable, devoid of bents, and allows a wider and taller path for water and debris that grace the otherwise dry river on occasion, to flow through free of obstructions.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

For those interested in comparison, this is what this locomotive looked like straight out of the LGB factory:









NEW/LGB 2018D Mogul Steam Loco - Right-Front-Top[/b]


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good!!! Nice job.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. 

I like the used look without the mud spray. 

Greasy, not muddy


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Gotta love the classic mogul. I myself own four and would prolly buy another if i found the right one. Nice engine. 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! At some point soon some more motive power will be acquired alongside #18 here. The RM&N technically interchanges with the Colorado & Southern, hence my collection of C&S rolling stock, and a C&S locomotive might end up on the rails too. But for now, this mogul is the lifeblood of the line and I am quite proud to own and run it.


Glad to see my painting efforts are being critiqued too. This locomotive was the very first G-gauge piece I've ever painted and weathered.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good. That red boiler is always a candidate for a coat of paint. What paint did you use? I can't tell if the paint on the boiler is thin and the red showing through or if it's the weathering. Nice effect, mind you, but hard to tell which it is. If you brush painted that, great job as there are no brush strokes to be seen. Looking forward to the next one out of your paint shops. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Posted By East Broad Top on 07 Oct 2012 09:11 PM 
Looks good. That red boiler is always a candidate for a coat of paint. What paint did you use? I can't tell if the paint on the boiler is thin and the red showing through or if it's the weathering. Nice effect, mind you, but hard to tell which it is. If you brush painted that, great job as there are no brush strokes to be seen. Looking forward to the next one out of your paint shops. 

Later, 

K 
When I first got the locomotive, it had a horrendous rough coat of black paint. I stripped most of it off, and when painting of the whole locomotive commenced, I used my standby bottles of Americana hobby paint. Russet and Asphaltum make excellent browns and combine even better. For the black, I used Lampshade black, mixed with occasional blob of either light or medium grey.

The 'red' you see is where the Russet color is more prominent. Several coats of paint went into the boiler, and I tried very hard to get rid of all of the original bright red color LGB is so fond of. The headlamp was allowed to keep a more reddish color, and the cowcatcher does its job on occasion, deflecting rocks and small debris, which wears away the paint on the bottom lip every now and again.


And thanks! I pride myself on doing as best I can with weathering. I should probably feature some of the rolling stock I've painted someday soon...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice. I like the muted colors.


----------

